# RedX Malt - Anyone used it/got a recipe suggestion?



## SBOB (15/7/16)

Doing a brew this weekend and aiming to use some or all of the 5kg of RedX malt I bought a while back

Anyone used it, got some tips, or a recipe?

Aiming for something in the red ale to red ipa realms..


----------



## barls (15/7/16)

red ipl



> Summary
> 
> 
> Gravity Before Boil: 1.057 SG (14.6 Brix)
> ...


----------



## rude (15/7/16)

Very comprehensive there Barls looks nice

IPL is that Indian Pale Lager ? but with dark wheat wont be pale

Love to see a pic of this beer

Would you describe it as a new world lager

Excuse my ignorance on this matter mate


----------



## barls (15/7/16)

yep india red lager. no pics as the last of it disappeared . my bad should of put it in there. i should also mention that my system is around 90% efficiency.
you could change the lager yeast out for something else and call it an ira.
alos most of what i make doesn't fit a style.


----------



## SBOB (15/7/16)

Thanks for the recipe, though unfortunately doesnt line up with whats currently in the cupboard 

Currently penciling out a red ale along the lines of the following for a ~22L batch/72% efficiency


Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 33.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.2 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
5.00 kg RedX (BestMÃ¤lz) (30.0 EBC) 95.2 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) 3.8 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) 1.0 % 

20.00 g Centennial [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 18.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] - Boil 10 2.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [8.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 3.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.00 %] - Boil 10.0 m 4.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] - Boil 5.0 1.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.00 %] - Boil 5.0 mi 2.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade, New Zealand [7.00 %] - Whirlpool 5.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.00 %] - Whirlpool 9.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg West Coast IPA (Wyeast #1217)


----------



## barls (15/7/16)

looks good as well


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/7/16)

It looks great when very clear. I used it at 79% the rest a mix of toffee, munick, crystal, acidulated. Deep ruby color at 20EBC calculated but I'm sure mine was darker than that. Colour greatness is all I can say because I messed up my only red ale attempt with too much acid malt as an over correction newbie stuff up. 
So I really cant judge on the flavour but I've heard its a mixed combination of malts. (Unknown).
My next red will be my choice combination.


----------



## dr K (15/7/16)

One sachet of WLP800 is really stressing things for 55L of wort, yes with a fresh yeast and a good (really good) starter it will all may be fine.
It's just a gut feeling, as I rarely make lagers I cannot claim practical expertise.
I did make a lager this year though (about 40L), and I did use WLP800 and I did pitch at 8C and I did not allow it to go above 8C.
Did not use a starter either.

K


----------



## barls (15/7/16)

dr K said:


> One sachet of WLP800 is really stressing things for 55L of wort, yes with a fresh yeast and a good (really good) starter it will all may be fine.
> It's just a gut feeling, as I rarely make lagers I cannot claim practical expertise.
> I did make a lager this year though (about 40L), and I did use WLP800 and I did pitch at 8C and I did not allow it to go above 8C.
> Did not use a starter either.
> ...


that was more to note what i used. saying that it was 60L and three 15L cubes. and definitely was not at 18 more like 9.5 in my chest freezer


----------



## rude (15/7/16)

dr K said:


> One sachet of WLP800 is really stressing things for 55L of wort, yes with a fresh yeast and a good (really good) starter it will all may be fine.
> It's just a gut feeling, as I rarely make lagers I cannot claim practical expertise.
> I did make a lager this year though (about 40L), and I did use WLP800 and I did pitch at 8C and I did not allow it to go above 8C.
> Did not use a starter either.
> ...





dr K said:


> One sachet of WLP800 is really stressing things for 55L of wort, yes with a fresh yeast and a good (really good) starter it will all may be fine.
> It's just a gut feeling, as I rarely make lagers I cannot claim practical expertise.
> I did make a lager this year though (about 40L), and I did use WLP800 and I did pitch at 8C and I did not allow it to go above 8C.
> Did not use a starter either.
> ...


How many satchels did you use though


----------



## Sippa (19/7/16)

Oh I just bottled a Red Rye I brewed a few weeks back with Red X base at 2/3 with Rye and Melanoidin making up the rest. I used 2 NZ hops for bittering and aroma and American Wheat wyeast. Looks and smells the goods, can't wait to taste a conditioned brew. 

How did yours go?


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/7/16)

Made a Red IPA few years back with 70% Red x 30% Wheat. Worked really well and still kept the hops prominent with a decent malt backbone


----------



## Lindsay Dive (21/7/16)

I have heard that Red X is not a stand alone malt and that it is made up from a number of Malts that Best Maltz have. Can anyone confirm this???

I make a standard North German Lager using Best Heidelberg malt (4.3kgs) for a 25 litre brew, a few of handfuls of Carafoam and a few handfuls of Light Malted Wheat . I substituted 2kgs of the Heidelberg Malt for 2kgs of Red X and the result is a cracker. However, it does not fall within any BJCP guidelines but it's bloody nice to drink and the appearance is also a standout.


----------

